# Notch Peak



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, everyone's been up Notch Peak over by Delta except me. So I finally took the time and climbed up it.

Gawd, the northwest side of the mountain is 2,200 ft straight down, the second highest wall in America outside of El Capitan in Yosemite.

Standing on the edge looking over the edge at the bottom is not for me, ha.

It was fun and I had good company.


























This picture is not mine....got it from a friend.

I'm not making this up, I have a friend.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

How far of a hike is it to the top? You can put me on the list of never having done it, but it's on my short list to do soon. Great pics!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Excellent adventure! Congrats.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've never been up there either even though the in-laws live in Delta. I hear it is pretty amazing up on top. We go looking for trilobites not too far from there. 

How was the hike?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey thats cool. I've been on top of Swasey peak there in the distance to the north, didnt know about this one until now. 

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Should be able to find some video of wing suiters fly off that face on You tube.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

turkinator said:


> How far of a hike is it to the top? You can put me on the list of never having done it, but it's on my short list to do soon. Great pics!


My buddies Garmin thingie said it was like 9 miles round trip. Some things I read said it was 7 miles round trip.....got me. I've hiked n backpacked for over 50 years. I'd say it's over 4 miles up there.


Catherder said:


> I've never been up there either even though the in-laws live in Delta. I hear it is pretty amazing up on top. We go looking for trilobites not too far from there.
> 
> How was the hike?


Not a bad hike, couple places I had to take my day pack off to slide down the steep rocks going out....but I'm old. You walk up a narrow canyon much of the way.

I worked at the power plant a number of times, made it to Topaz Mountain and that was it. Did Hwy 50 a coupla times and like the looks of the mountain, wanted to explore it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I worked at the power plant a number of times, made it to Topaz Mountain and that was it. Did Hwy 50 a coupla times and like the looks of the mountain, wanted to explore it.


I've spent many an enjoyable day at Topaz mountain. Love it there. 

The West Desert looks like a boring wasteland on a map, but there is a lot of cool stuff to do out there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve never heard of this place. Looks cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Notch Peak - Utah


Looking down the face of Utah's Notch Peak.




youtube.com


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never been much of an individual to just hike up a mountain without a purpose for doing so. Although I have hiked Timp a few times, and Nebo dang near every year for 10 years hunting deer. Maybe I should start?????


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a great hike! I grew up in Delta and have climbed Notch many times, Swasey a few times, and spent countless days out at Topaz. You're right, Catherder, there are so many cool things out there you'd never guess just looking at a map or even driving through. Cool pictures, Goob!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Heard about it years ago in college, dated a Delta girl. Always wanted to go but never did. I better get it done, along with Wheeler peak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

So that hike put a new Notch on your belt 🤓


----------

